# Recommendations for a dog gate



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I currently use a baby gate to block off my living room from the doggies but Zeeva knocks it over and Smokey will scale it or crawl under it. My mom is coming sometime in January and she really has balance issues, health issues as well as cultural reasons to stay away from the doggies. I need something really sturdy as well as tall. I don't want to spend too too much on it (<$100 or so). I've been doing research but there are so many and some of them just 'look' flimsy or are too expensive...

Any suggestions? Thanks...


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I went to Lowes home improvement and got these really sturdy plastic gates for about 20 bucks a piece.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

This one: 

Top Paw™ Extra Tall Pet Gate with Small Pet Door - Dog - Sale - PetSmart


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How wide is the doorway?

Dog Gates to Keep Your Canine Safe | PetSmart

Jamie has this one and it stands up to German Shepherd and many fosters
Top Paw™ Extra Tall Pet Gate with Small Pet Door - Dog - Sale - PetSmart


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> I currently use a baby gate to block off my living room from the doggies but Zeeva knocks it over and Smokey will scale it or crawl under it. My mom is coming sometime in January and she really has balance issues, health issues as well as cultural reasons to stay away from the doggies. I need something really sturdy as well as tall. I don't want to spend too too much on it (<$100 or so). I've been doing research but there are so many and some of them just 'look' flimsy or are too expensive...
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks...


Petsmart has the tall/wide ones with the cat door in it...you don't have to leave that open, mine jump right over the gate, but the dogs haven't been able to and I have had it for 3 years now.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I got one c: Hopefully it's sturdy and I can train them to not knock it over...I need one since my mamma is coming over in a couple of months...Plus we promised our landlord we'd take care of her wood floors and keeping the doggies off of them is the best way...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> View attachment 22350
> 
> 
> I got one c: Hopefully it's sturdy and I can train them to not knock it over...I need one since my mamma is coming over in a couple of months...Plus we promised our landlord we'd take care of her wood floors and keeping the doggies off of them is the best way...


Thats really similar to the one I have. Mine is still going strong after 3 years


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

This is the one I use, it seems to be quite sturdy, and fairly tall: 
Amazon.com: The First Years Hands Free Gate: Baby

I did have to buy an extender for it to fit the opening I wanted to use it in though because it was a wide space (wider than a typical doorway). I've had it for like 8-10 years now and it's still working. The only problem I've ever had is when I had a foster Shih Tzu he was able to squeeze through the rails at the edge of the extender!

It's metal, the plastic ones I've had before were all too flimsy.


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's a picture of one that I made for Tank, still need to paint it to match the rail, but it cost about $25 in materials from Home Depot. Just need 8 pieces of 4' cedar railing and 1 6' top rail cut in half. It has supports in the back that rest on the stairs so he can't push it backwards. The space between each rail is 3.5 inches so my cat can get through. Just need to figure out how to prevent him from pulling it, but the only time he does that is when his ball gets through.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have two baby gates I borrowed from friends (is it bad that I've had them so long I'm not even sure who let me borrow them!? lol). One is a cheapo-basic wooden gate. The other is a sturdier plastic gate. Neither of which look as nice as the one you have. Before Kaiser and I left for Tn, he had no clue he could actually jump over them. It was great because it kept him contained and Dakota was free to jump over and move from room to room as she saw fit. Once we return though, I'm not so sure they will work anymore on Kaiser :-0


----------

